# Method Statement- Electrical Works



## خالد قدورة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

MOS for cable trays & trunking

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/3YPEBKQa/Method_Statement-Cable_Trays_L.html


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*Method Statement- Power System*

http://www.4shared.com/file/veEPIGCc/Method_Statement-_Power_System.html


----------



## mustafasas (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanx


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hooodaasd (22 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------



## ali_salem79 (1 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك

وياريت لو تكمل باقي اجزاء الكهرباء


----------

